# Hydrogen Peroxide for throwing up???



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I beleive in the case of ingestion of sharp objects, you generally don't want to induce vomiting b/c they could tear something bringing it back up. Remember that dogs who are fed raw chew and swallow bits of raw bone w/o problem, so I wouldn't worry about walnut shell. Likely it was chewed quite a bit before she swallowed it.

When Quiz ate a tin pan, and when my Whippet got porkchop bone in the park, I just fed several slices of bread to "pad" the intestines. 

Just keep an eye on her and make sure she's eating/drinking/peeing/pooping like normal. Of course now, having vomited, she may not pass much in the next day 'cuz there ain't much in there!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you so much, I am just learning and was afraid I may have done the wrong thing. I can totally see the reasoning and will know for next time. I think I need to read up so I am better prepared.

I hope I didn't give her too much???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you mean a 1/4 teaspoon? Poison control gave me an amount to give Tucker to induce vomiting and I refused to give it. 2 tablespoons is enough to induce vomiting, but my vet doesn't even like using that much. Tucker's weight was listed at 73 pounds. Not sure about dosage and weight for smaller dogs.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Do you mean a 1/4 teaspoon? Poison control gave me an amount to give Tucker to induce vomiting and I refused to give it. 2 tablespoons is enough to induce vomiting, but my vet doesn't even like using that much. Tucker's weight was listed at 73 pounds. Not sure about dosage and weight for smaller dogs.


Well, now you've got me a little nervous, as I did mean 1/4 cup. I gave little doses that probably added up to that amount or a bit less... I was thinking it should make her vomit right away and it didn't. On the listing Hooch sent out a while back it said a certain amount (can't remember, but very small) every 5 minutes.

My husband is with her until 1:30, he said she is acting totally fine. I gave her the hydrogen at 8:00- do you think she will be okay?? I am thinking since she probably threw everything up, including the hydrogen. Sienna is probably about 73 pounds as well.


Just spoke with husband and he said he gave her a meal an hour or so ago and she kept it down no problem and has been drinking lots of water (normal amounts)- so I hope whatever I gave her has either come back up and/or been diluted.

I hate this, now I feel nervous. Wish I was more "learn-ed" on how to "help" my fur baby.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can call your vet and ask. I know my vet's office made me call poison control because I had given Tucker, in haste, 2 tablespoons of INactive Hydrogen Peroxide. They were afraid to let me give him more.

Poison Control told me I could give him up to 5 tablespoons and no more, but I told the woman I would only give him 2 tablespoons because that is what seems to work for him. She told me to go ahead and not worry about the INactive dosage I gave him.

What I usually do is give him 2 tablespoons of hydrogen peroxide and then put him on lead and RUN him around the yard. He usually vomits within a few minutes. 

I guess hydrogen peroxide is a stomach irritant (that's what my Vet said) and they don't like to get the stomach too irritated. He was shocked when I told him they told me I could give him 5 tablespoons. He said they start out with WAY less. Tucker would never vomit with the small amounts they recommended though. 

If she vomited, she may have vomited up most of the peroxide.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i would imagine that as with most stomach poisoning things, you would know somewhat quickly whether or not there will be a problem. if she got the HP earlier this morning and is not showing any signs of being sick from it, i wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I had to give that to my Suzee once when she decided to eat her whole pack of Heartguard pills. There were 5 of them  She was erally small. The vet said give her 1 Tablespoon of peroxide every 5 minutes until she threw up. And what do you know after the first one she did. But yes i have heard this a lot from many different people and their pets. But make sure its something that is ok to vomit. In your case it should have been fine. But some chemicals they suggest you now throw them up....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you should be fine. If poison control is right with the max dosage. 5 tablespoons is about 1/4 cup at least using my spoons and measuring cup. I never trust myself with conversions, so I actually measured it all out.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You can call your vet and ask. I know my vet's office made me call poison control because I had given Tucker, in haste, 2 tablespoons of INactive Hydrogen Peroxide. They were afraid to let me give him more.quote]
> 
> What is the difference with INactive and active? I haven't looked at our bottle (at home) but we just picked some HP up from the market- I didn't know there was an active vs INactive.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I have all this information printed out, from this forum, books etc., but now I know I should really read through it and learn, so I won't do something wrong acting in a hurry. I know I can always call my vet, but I want to feel more in control.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops, sorry. INactive is old and won't work. I guess when the bottle was used the last time the cap was not put on tight and the fizzle, flopped. 

If you shake the bottle and hear bubbles, it's okay to use. If it doesn't fizz or bubble up, then it's not going to work. It's the fizz that makes them vomit. That's why I RUN Tucker on lead, it helps to shake up the peroxide. I also run with a dustpan and garden trowel, so I can catch what comes up and stop him from eating it again. Ugh! Shadow is a good boy. I tell him leave it and he doesn't touch it at all.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't help with the hydrogen peroxide, but I do want you not to worry too much about the nuts. We have a 60 foot hickory tree about 6 feet from our back door and plenty of squirrels eating the nuts, leaving shells behind. There's no way that I can always keep them out of Merlins mouth and I know he has eaten some shells (with pointy ends), but he has never had any problems. I obsessed about this for months, but finally realized that 99% of the time he's spitting them out. With all of my worrying, he has never had any problems.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Induced vomiting*

I'm a newer mother. Sophie is now 6 months old, getting into things never before as she grows. Seems I can't learn fast enough. A couple of weeks ago I found her eating the remains of an Ex-Lax box with missing exlax. I have no clue where she found them (haven't used in over a year, at least). Called poison control, induce vomiting 3 T for her then 42 lbs. Great results, she threw up & no pills found inside.
Today she managed to open the door under the counter where I keep the trash can & she got out an onion (I was in the bathroom). Garbage was everywhere but the onion was in her mouth as she was chewing. This time the hydrogen peroxide didn't work. She's just laying around.
What's up with that? It's Sunday, vets gone. Thx.


----------

